

Samsung: no ICS upgrade for Galaxy S and Galaxy Tab because of TouchWiz - clementi1800
http://www.theverge.com/2011/12/23/2657132/samsung-no-ics-upgrade-for-galaxy-s-and-galaxy-tab

======
headShrinker
This is why my next phone is not a Samsung. Thank you Samsung for helping me
make up my mind about my next phone purchase, through process of elimination.

